# CA# and RN# on label?



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

i've been working on our t-shirt labels and noticed that the label contains a CA# and RN# ... what is this? and does it need to be contained on the label that im creating?


----------



## Sumatra77 (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know about the CA#, but the RN# helps identify the manufacturer of the garment.
On the left of this page is an FTC RN# search and if you put that number in, it will tell you what company manufactures the shirt.


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

so do i have to include it on my screen printed tags or no?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Sumatra77 said:


> I don't know about the CA#


It's the Canadian equivalent of the RN.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

global epidemik said:


> so do i have to include it on my screen printed tags or no?


Either that or the full legal name of your company (which may not be the same as the branding).


----------

